# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  The Now Playing Thread

## Yawnstar

I'm stunned we don't already have a thread like this, might as well start one on a friday.

Post what you're currently listening to!

----------


## artemarkantos

Just random song in Youtube playlist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawnstar

Second verse is seriously deep, love it when artists pour their fucking heart out and tell it how it is. Not a huge fan of the first verse, its just him sounding a little psycho about some ex girlfriend but still mad respect.

----------


## artemarkantos



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## surfeitpanda



----------


## surfeitpanda



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## whoshotya



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## haiduk



----------


## HUSKY BOOST



----------


## Confucius



----------


## artemarkantos



----------


## CAKEBOOST



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Kenneth



----------


## artemarkantos



----------


## CAKEBOOST



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Simply can't stop listening to this one after completing Persona 5
Makes the goosebumps rage :smile: Persona 5 Dancing Star Night: Rivers In the Desert (PERSONA SUPER LIVE P-SOUND BOMB !!! 2017) - YouTube

----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## aramina



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## artemarkantos



----------


## Kenneth

been putting this on repeat at the gym

----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## artemarkantos



----------


## Yawnstar



----------


## Kenneth

> 


Love this one

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Amaranthe's new album - Helix - just got released! Love the way they are progressing with their style

----------


## haiduk

melodic black /death metal

----------


## Yawnstar



----------

